# 3 Ball Mason's



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2014)

I am looking for the correct # and shade in RB 11. 2 qts and a HG, 2 of them have Ball embossed lids .[attachment=photo 3.JPG] [attachment=photo 4.JPG] [attachment=photo 5.JPG]


----------



## coreya (Oct 22, 2014)

The center one looks like a # 239 and if the other two have the same embossing they to would be # 239. The color looks a bit aqua in the photo but set them next to a known ball blue jar and you will know instantly (I don't think its a yellow green). Pictures of the bottom might help a bit also.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok here are some outside pictures. They are green colored jars. Both qts and hg's have embossing and color. The bases have mold numbers and an inch wide protruding circle. Compare the picture to the Ball Blue Trade Mark Banner , it is # 415-1 in RB 11.[attachment=photo 4.JPG] [attachment=photo 3.JPG] [attachment=photo 1.JPG]


----------



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2014)

[attachment=photo 2.JPG] [attachment=photo 4.JPG]


----------



## coreya (Oct 22, 2014)

They could be a yellow green which were made at the Root plant by Ball and are still a #239. Try taking a photo with a white background and base side by side with the banner like the first photos with good lighting, kind of hard to see green with green grass / trees behind the jar. BTW the circle I believe is a valve mark from the mold machinery.Nice finds by the way.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 23, 2014)

Took better pictures in the garage today , lots of light with a white background and white base. These jars are definitively on the green side, not Ball Blue. RB 11 #239  mentions green / amber swirls , there are no amber swirls in these. Would these be just Green or yellow / green ?  [attachment=photo 1.JPG] [attachment=photo 2.JPG]


----------



## coreya (Oct 23, 2014)

I've found that when a color is "on the green side" or on the blue side chances are its aqua but when in hand the color may be more definitive


----------



## MNJars (Oct 24, 2014)

Your jar looks like a 239 to me, but likely not made at the Root plant as the Redbook suggests that some were.  The base markings are not consistent with the Root plant and it looks like the machine might have been a different type than they had at that location.  Your jars might be an unlisted "true green" or "forest green" as the Redbook lists for #238, but not for #239.  I've noticed that from Redbook 238 through 241, the Redbook does not completely list all the colors for each jar, but if you look at all of them as a whole, all of the colors are there on at least one of the listings.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 24, 2014)

Originally I was just going to reference Greg Spurgeon's Color Guide at http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html But, upon further inspection, I noticed he does not list a "yellow green" so I'm attaching some photos of some of the jars made by Ball at the Root plant.  The quart Ball Mason and the two pint Rall Mason jars have the typical base markings found on jars made at the Root plant which consist of large dots and, if a mold number is present, it is also quite large as seen in photo 2.  I consider the quart and the one pint to both be "yellow green".  I see no resemblance between these jars and yellow green.  In my humble opinion they are either green or green-aqua.  -Tammy


----------

